# Permanent residency/citizenship



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

If anyone here is planning on applying for permanent residency and/or citizenship (once you're eligible) here's a tip for you. I'm coming up on my eligibility right now, and just found out you have to pass a test even for just the permanent residency.

Here's the government-recommended study book:_ Life in the United Kingdom - A Journey to Citizenship_.

The good news is, it's not a bad read. You only have to study the middle chapters, the first and last chapter are informational only, but very interesting anyway.

More good news, if you're studying for your permanent residency, but hope to become a citizen at some later point, it's the same test, using the same study material.

I'm still waiting to find out if you can use one test for both. I do know the test does not expire, so even if you take it two years before your visa runs out, it will be applicable when the time comes. But as they give different questions from the book to each person, you might have to take a second test for citizenship. Let's hope not though! I'll let you know when I find out.

Happy studying!


----------



## altehua (Aug 31, 2007)

Dear sir,
I am really happy to read this information you give us about permanent residence permit. My name is AL kouadio, I am an Ivorian, living in my country IVORY COAST (west africa). I have six month visa to come in UK. MY intention is to apply for permanent residence permit once i will be in UK.
I would like you to give me instruction and help.
I really need help my brother.
Best ragards.
See you.
AL.
[email protected]


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Al, and welcome to the forum!

I'm not sure if you can apply for residency just on entry. Do you have any special skills you can offer the UK? I got my leave to remain because I'm married to an English citizen. Other ways you can qualify for a long-term visa are if you have skills which are in demand in England, and are not found in quantity (medical field, for instance), or if you have a grandparent who is/was English. Although you'll need to provide proof of that, like a birth certificate.

Ivory Coast isn't part of the Commonwealth, is it? Anyone from within the Commonwealth can also come live here on an extended visa, but I think Ivory Coast used to be French. I'm not sure about that, of course, and hopefully you'll know better than I. If that's the case, I bet you could easily relocate to France though. 

I'm not sure if I helped or not. Please let me know if there's anything else I can try to answer for you though.

Cheers, Lily


----------



## altehua (Aug 31, 2007)

DEAR LILY,
After reading your message. I think that it will not be easy for me to apply for permanent residency permit.
I got my master's in marketing and advertising. Anyways I can work as marketing or advertising agent in any compagies in UK.

Ivory coast is not part oif commonwealth. we are french, But I don't want to relocate in france. I allways want to go to Uk. It's a question feeling and love for this country.I love UK, its people and the way of living in this marvelous country.
Let me tell you that I am very happy to receive and answer from you.
I pray God to bless you. 
I dare hope that when I will be in uk you will be there to give me your useful help. I need a guidance.
I will be happy to know more about you and your familly.
I give big hugs to you and your husband.
Best regards
Al.


----------



## Trevor (Sep 13, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> If anyone here is planning on applying for permanent residency and/or citizenship (once you're eligible) here's a tip for you. I'm coming up on my eligibility right now, and just found out you have to pass a test even for just the permanent residency.
> 
> Here's the government-recommended study book:_ Life in the United Kingdom - A Journey to Citizenship_.
> 
> ...


what kind of a test is this? what does it consist of?!


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Lily - looks like you have an admirer 

Trevor - the test is to show that you have some knowledge of English culture - it's meant to make you more able to assimilate. Is meant to be pretty easy, costs about £35 and you only have to take it once. 
Lily - let us know how you get on!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

*Test*



smcquie said:


> Lily - looks like you have an admirer
> 
> Trevor - the test is to show that you have some knowledge of English culture - it's meant to make you more able to assimilate. Is meant to be pretty easy, costs about £35 and you only have to take it once.
> Lily - let us know how you get on!


"Unless you fail it............................."


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

MichelleAlison said:


> "Unless you fail it............................."


Oh no! Did you fail it? I'd heard it was pretty simple - but then I haven't taken it yet, so I don't know for sure. You're right though - £35 each time you take it. Grrrr!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

*UK Test*



smcquie said:


> Oh no! Did you fail it? I'd heard it was pretty simple - but then I haven't taken it yet, so I don't know for sure. You're right though - £35 each time you take it. Grrrr!


No - I am British born and Bred - some of my students failed it a few times, but most of them passed with limited English. I don't think there is a limit to the amount of times you can take it


----------



## Trevor (Sep 13, 2007)

smcquie said:


> Lily - looks like you have an admirer
> 
> Trevor - the test is to show that you have some knowledge of English culture - it's meant to make you more able to assimilate. Is meant to be pretty easy, costs about £35 and you only have to take it once.
> Lily - let us know how you get on!


isn't there anyway of obtaining sample questions? like you know, before going for an exam, we practice sample papers. what about this? lol, am i asking for the moon here? 
35 quid is a lot


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

*Exams*



Trevor said:


> isn't there anyway of obtaining sample questions? like you know, before going for an exam, we practice sample papers. what about this? lol, am i asking for the moon here?
> 35 quid is a lot



There are sample questions online - I will check out the website and post it for you.


----------

